# Seriously need transport info



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was referred to this forum several months ago concerning transport of a special pup from GA to IN. So wasn't a golden, but you guys jumped right in to offer assistance. It is because of your willingness to help a dog needing to get to a forever home that I am here again.
My sister in NJ fell in love with a puppy with little time left at a shelter in NC. I thought "no problem, we can find transport". I was so sure of it that I paid the fees for her littermate to go to a rescue in CT (Where she's already been adopted) and the rescue also pulled a kitten who is very shy and short on time there. Boy, was I ever WRONG:uhoh:.
We had a transport set up with Animal Rescue Flights (who I highly recommend if they have pilots in your area of need-- www.animalrescueflights.org ) for 2 weekends now and both were canceled because of storms in the flight path---the downside of spring flying. I need a plan B urgently as the forecast for this weekend is already looking very bad. The shelter has told me they are full and these 3 are taking up space needed by others to find their homes and they must get out ASAP--or else. This is in Spruce Pine (very rural??) and I have been told there is no boarding around there.:no:

Can someone please give me some hope for finding a solution for boarding &/or transport. I'm desperate and don't want to think what will happen if I fail. I'm in IN and know no one in that area and transport coordinators will not transport pets to forever homes (and the rescue is not 501--so that doesn't help either).

Thanks,
Joanne


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

JoAnne, 

From where to where does this dog need to go? I'm in CT. Is it NC to NJ?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

maybe you could mapquest a route and post it then we would know who could help!


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

They are in Spruce Pine,NC. One puppy goes to Glen Rock, NJ and the kitten and the second puppy go to Torrington,CT.
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/2-V2K9

I can't copy the map to paste here--hopefully the link will work

The major part of the route includes:








9: 
Merge onto I-81 N (Passing through VIRGINIA, WEST VIRGINIA, and MARYLAND, then crossing into PENNSYLVANIA).

457.4 mi










10: 
Merge onto I-78 E via EXIT 89 toward ALLENTOWN (Crossing into NEW JERSEY).


107.4 mi












11: 
Merge onto I-287 N via EXIT 29 toward I-80/US-202 N/US-206 N/MORRISTOWN


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I was up that way and I would help. I love doing transports. Keep bumping this up to remind people.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm usually Kim's driver 

if you get them to CT, we can get them to Torrington


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

If they can be brought up to as far as Easton, Pa I can get the puppy to Glen Rock and the hand off the rest by the Tappan Zee Bridge...


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you, Faith's mommy

And thank you too, WLR--you're both very generous in your offers. I do appreciate it.

Joanne


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm always way out of the way, I would help, Good Luck


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.petsllc.net/

You could check with these people and see if their routes meet your needs.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i just thought of this too - maybe they can help

http://www.rollingrescue.info/index.html


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are transport posting boards on Yahoo Groups and also on Petfinder.com posting board. Try these:

http://groups.yahoo.com/search?query=dog+transportation

http://forums.petfinder.com/viewforum.php?f=9


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

sharlin said:


> http://www.petsllc.net/
> 
> You could check with these people and see if their routes meet your needs.


Peterson's requires they be out of the shelter for 2 weeks before transport, so that won't work. Thanks though!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Joanne,
When does this need to happen?


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Joanne,
> When does this need to happen?


This weekend--hopefully Sat. (unless I can find boarding for them).

I've already posted on PF http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=154423 & http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=155889

I tried joining 3 yahoo groups--2 required links to your rescue's website (I'm not a rescue) and one denied my message for posting.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm not in the area, but wanted to wish you luck in getting these sweeties from point A to point B. Thank you for all you have done for them!!

Nicole


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*

Joanne:

Sent you a couple of emails.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> i'm usually Kim's driver
> 
> if you get them to CT, we can get them to Torrington


You know I will go! 

JoAnne, let FM know. If FM is busy on that date, maybe DH will help out. DH and I don't do much on weekends.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm and everyone*

Kimm and everyone:

You guys are so wonderful to offer.
Joanne is a friend of mine from INDY-She has rescued many dogs.
Her email is: [email protected].


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Kimm and everyone:
> 
> You guys are so wonderful to offer.
> Joanne is a friend of mine from INDY-She has rescued many dogs.
> Her email is: [email protected].



I know of JoAnne from rescuecentral. If we can help out with getting the kitten/cat to someone in CT, we will do our best to do so. I believe the Dog is going to another state.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

One of the dogs and the kitten go to CT--if I can find a way to get them out of NC.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I am willing to go from Spruce Pine to Sparta NC. That's right on the NC/VA border.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

deeogee1 said:


> One of the dogs and the kitten go to CT--if I can find a way to get them out of NC.


I hope they like each other!


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I am willing to go from Spruce Pine to Sparta NC. That's right on the NC/VA border.


 
Wow--you're awesome! THANK YOU. I'll see if I can get routing through VA.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I hope they like each other!


 
The dog has an adopter and the kitten has a foster


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Are both of them healthy? I may end up having to take my guys with me, and I am very aware (paranoid) after AtticusJordie's story of all the puppies he transported that ended up having parvo.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes--they are healthy. UTD on shots and spayed. Have health certificates and crate for each.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I live in Harrisburg Pa. right near I81 does that help??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You are all amazing*

You are all amazing!! I know how much Joanne wants to get these babies into homes!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

deeogee1 said:


> The dog has an adopter and the kitten has a foster


I'm speaking of the ride in the car! LOL Crates and carrier solves this issue.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, I was planning on using my aunt's cabin in Sparta to stay for the night, but she already has someone else staying there.

Would it be helpful if instead of going North, I just brought them East to Statesville, NC? That way whoever picks them up from me can either get on 40, 77, or 85 much easier than if they met me in Sparta (which is kinda in the middle of nowhere). 

If that doesn't work, I still will go to Sparta as I originally said.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

JoAnne,

Will these pups and kitten be traveling in a crate that will go from transporter to transporter, or will transporters need their own? Also, not that it matters, but how old are the pups, how large, and what breed? Are they friendly, skittish? Do they have collars and leashes? When the pup and kitten reach CT, will they be going to their new owner, or will a rep. from the rescue be there?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Augustus McCrae's mom and Kimm*

Augustus mcCrae's Mom and Kimm:

I'm sure Joanne can answer all of these questions.
Augustus's Mom it is so great of you to offer to get them to Sparta or another point, but I think that's where the problem is. We can't seem anyone in NC to continue the journey towards NJ \.

Thor981 on here (from Harrisburg, PA) was good enough to offfer to meet at I81


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thor981*



Thor0918 said:


> I live in Harrisburg Pa. right near I81 does that help??


Thor981:

I think your meeting someone at I81 would really help.
Email Joanne at: [email protected]

We need to find sometime to drive from Sparta, NC to where they'd meet you.
I have emld. everyone I know in NC and they all live four hours away in wrong direction.

These babies are still in the shelter.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

If I can do to Statesville instead of Sparta, that would take my trip from 10 hours to 7 hours, which would be a million times better since I no longer have a place to stay in Sparta and would have to drive back home that day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Augustus McCrae's mom*

Augustus McCrae's mom 

Do you mean you would drive all the way to Statesville and stay overnight?
Would it be 10 hrs. one way?
Oh My God!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So who will contact about the transport? You Karen or JoAnne. I'm confused.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

I just spent a hour mapping out and posting a route--and hit submit and lost it ALL--said I was no longer logged in.

To answer a few questions--the crates stay with the pets the whole trip.
CT pick up by the rescue.

I'll try to redo a route.

Statesville is fine with me, Augustus' Mom. Beggars can't be choosers and I'm a beggar here-- lol.

I actually got an offer to get them to Philly from Statesville by one person--if I could get them to Statesville on Fri afternoon for Fri evening departure. But I didn't think I could that arranged.

I'm open to anything. If anyone can control the weather for Sat, there's still the AnimalRescueFlight--which would be so much easier all around.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*

Joanne:

The people on this forum are so wonderful!!

Marjory and Thor!!

It might be hard to get it together for Friday if people are working

Saturday would work right?

I think I saw it was 11 hrs. from Spruce Pine NC to West ____ NJ.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

If it's the difference between these guys not getting out, I can get them to Statesville Friday afternoon. 

And it's just 7 hours roundtrip to Statesville. I feel like that's nothing now compared when I was thinking 10 for Sparta! 

Let me know what you need me to do Joanne!


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

My gosh, Marjory--you're wonderful beyond words! But I could not impose a 7 hr drive on you just for transport. I thought you were heading that way for something else. Thank you, but I just can't ask you to do that.

I got boarding arranged, so that's a big worry off my mind.

I can't say enough how awesome the board members here are at jumping in to help.:appl: You don't find that on every animal board.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I've been singing GRF's praises*

I've been telling everyone how wonderful the people on this forum are!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marjory, THor, Kimm*

You are all amazing!!

Talk about going above and beyond!

Make sure everyone has everyone's phone numbers and cell numbers and make of car, license plate, emails etc!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

JoAnne,

When you get things arranged PM Faith's Mommy to see if she is available to drive. If not I will see if DH can help. Patty and I have been part of transports before. This time may be easier if the pup and kitten are in crates. Can't tell you how much traveling I've done with a dog sitting on my lap in the past year...LOL One trip I had a wonderful GR sitting on my lap for the entire 2.5 hour trip.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Kimm,
I can laugh at that mental picture (GR lap dog for 2.5 hours) because I have a lab who stretches out on top of me at night (until HE gets hot and moves).:uhoh:


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bumping up. Where do we stand on this ?


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thor0918 said:


> Bumping up. Where do we stand on this ?


I'm a failure at organizing a transport 

I was so hoping the flight would happen, but I just checked the weather forecast and it's gotten worse.
Guess I better see if the Statesville,NC to Philly option is still open. (I may have blown it!).


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

deeogee1 said:


> I'm a failure at organizing a transport
> 
> I was so hoping the flight would happen, but I just checked the weather forecast and it's gotten worse.
> Guess I better see if the Statesville,NC to Philly option is still open. (I may have blown it!).


 You never know what's around the corner. If it doesn't work it didn't mean you didn't try. I admire you for that!!!:bigangel:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Where do we stand!!??*

Poor Joanne!!


I guess the Animal Rescue Flights fell through because of weather and Joanne didn't want to have poor Marjory do a 7 hour round trip from Williamston, SC to Statesville, NC, but now it's looking like there isn't another option,
if Marjory can still do.

Thor: Specifically, where could you help out from where to where-think the were talking about tomorrow, Friday?

What's your email.

I'm very confused too now!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne (Deeogee) will be posting msg. soon*

Joanne (Deeogee) will be posting msg. soon

Here's Joanne's email to me:
Can you get on the forum?? When I try I just get the Internet Explorer can't display this page message??

I opened the link you had sent about the messages. From that page I couldn't switch to the forums and now I can't even get to the forum.

Will you please tell Marjory I don't need her to go to Statesville. Thank You so much for being willing Marjory and Thor!!

But Donna has a friend in VA who might do the trip. Or else I'll get them and visit my mom when I drop them off.

Now, I'm going to try again to get on the board!


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Phew!!!! I thought I had burned out my link to this forum--LOL. (But I wasn't the only one who couldn't get on).

I lost contact with the Statesville,NC to Philly offer---no working phone # and no email reply.
So either myself or someone from VA will transport these furkids to NJ and visit family there at the same time.

Thanks to Marjory,Kimm,Thor, WLR, Faith's mommy and Karen and all the well-wishers who posted here. If anyone needs some help in/around IN, let me know or have Karen give me a holler
You're a great group of caring animal-lovers.

Joanne


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*

Joanne:

The people on this forum are the BEST!!

YOUR offers of help won't be forgotten!:wave::wavey:
Joanne: When are you leaving for NC?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update..*

Joanne (Deeogee) left this morning from Indianapolis to go to NC to pick up the two pups and kitten!

She will then drive from NC to NJ. She'll be gone a couple of days.

*Joanne wanted me to THANK EACH & EVERYONE of you that offered to drive, but she didn't feel comfortable knowing that AugustusMcCrae's M
om would be doing a 7 hr. round trip-that was just too much!!!*
Can't wait for an update from her. Joanne is one very BRAVE lady!

I would be afraid to drive that far!!!:wave::wavey:


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

wow! That is a long drive. She said she had it handled but, I didn't know she was going to do it by herself. She's wonderful!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

7 hours is nothing compared to IN to NC to NJ and back to IN. Hope she makes it safely!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thor and Marjory*

Thor and Marjory:

I guess Animal Rescue Flights could not do it because of the weather and then one of her friends knew someone in VA that might, but Joanne told me if all failed, she would go and get them.

Joanne was just overwhelmed by the generosity of people on this forum!!


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, THANK YOU everyone for your very generous offers and your well-wishes. I actually wasn't a bad trip--North Carolina is absolutely beautiful.
Hills, valleys and trees as far you can see. Oh, and did I mention VERY winding/curving hilly roads w/55 mph speed limits. Holy Moly!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

deeogee1 said:


> Yes, THANK YOU everyone for your very generous offers and your well-wishes. I actually wasn't a bad trip--North Carolina is absolutely beautiful.
> Hills, valleys and trees as far you can see. Oh, and did I mention VERY winding/curving hilly roads w/55 mph speed limits. Holy Moly!!


I'm glad to see you made it safely!! I was thinking of you! thanks for all you did!:smooch:


----------

